

Bug report on Zuckerberg's timeline, or: how to make one heard properly - quchen
http://khalil-sh.blogspot.de/p/facebook_16.html

======
quchen
Note how he didn't get the bug bounty: after attempting to tell Facebook twice
and got "nobug, wontfix" answers, his third (and successful) notice got
answered with "We are unfortunately not able to pay you for this vulnerability
because your actions violated our Terms of Service."

Great whitehat marketing on Facebook's side there.

